# HGH Serum Testing Experiment...Opinions and suggestions needed



## jamesl0822 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey all new here ...see some familiar names on the posts and sorta familiar avatars, you know who you are.

Ok here's the deal:

I am going to be testing some GH soon and posting results.  As most in the game know, most of the manufacturers of the GH we have been getting abroad has been underdosed or 100% BS when compared to the big name domestics per the blood GH serum testing I and many friends have seen.  A decent source with decent GH serum test results has finally reared its head (some of you are lucky enough to not have to look under every rock and crevasse but i'm not that lucky) and now an interesting question has come up about different individuals uptaking the same GH differently.  So I am working on a little experiment where 3 of us are going to take blood tests using GH from the same kit and seeing what the difference if any is between us.  Because we will be taking 5iu's and I don't want there to be a difference from one vial to the next I'm going to take 2 vials and mix them together after reconstitution into a separate vial then administer to each of us at the same time then all go to have blood drawn at the same time and same location.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SI brother!  we have a healthy population of GH users here already for such a brand new site!!


 I actually like your idea!  Do exactly what you stated.

 Inject IM  3 hrs before u go to have blood drawn.


----------



## PFM (Apr 23, 2012)

I like it Bro and glad you made here


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a great idea! I love how serious you guys are taking this gh testing, a real service to the community and will make this site the go to place for gh information.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SI 

I'm on board with you also its a great Idea. I know some others doing the same thing.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 23, 2012)

Gstacker said:


> That's a great idea! I love how serious you guys are taking this gh testing, a real service to the community and will make this site the go to place for gh information.



GS U have know Idea how serious we take that particular subject. Tere alot going on with the gh scene that will be exsposed very soon.


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 23, 2012)

My eye n ears are open captain


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 24, 2012)

Will be wating to see the results of your testing bro and welcome to SI


----------



## Hurt (Apr 24, 2012)

Very good idea James.  When you post the results you may also want to include the stats of the three guys, like height, weight, etc....especially if you see a significant difference in serum GH.  It would be really interesting to also have serum IGF results from the same experiment.

A few of us here are working on getting bloods from the few current good brands.  CFM has already tested quite a few.

I'll be testing rips and eli's this week.

Thanks for doing this and sharing with us brother.


----------



## jamesl0822 (Apr 24, 2012)

We will all be testing rips....when they get here. It will likely be a 2 weeks due to scheduling issues.


----------

